# Show Me Your Pics Of LowRider Bikes



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i love this world tha lowriding word and i just wanna see your bikes but i hate when theres pics of nice bikes and then a gape with words so show me your bikes please and god bless i'll start it off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

This ones mine it got me into the car club and now im working on a car. :biggrin:


By DJSicknesS


By DJSicknesS


By DJSicknesS

and now this is the car im working on


By DJSicknesS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 7 2007, 08:31 AM~8737498
> *word.
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

project


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Sep 7 2007, 08:45 AM~8737578
> *This ones mine it got me into the car club and now im working on a car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know that bike lol


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

my new bike "RED X"


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

my bike with my primos dogg


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> This ones mine it got me into the car club and now im working on a car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> By DJSicknesS
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8738945
> *my new bike "RED X"
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2007, 01:53 PM~8739394
> *thats clean lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 7 2007, 12:53 PM~8739394
> *thats clean lol
> *


x2 lmfao


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 








































uffin:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Had to bring it back...lol show some more pics people.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

mine


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

MY Bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

my present bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 11 2008, 09:03 PM~9919957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is getting annoying


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:05 PM~9919976
> *this is getting annoying
> *


FUCK YEAH :angry:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 08:01 PM~9919937
> *my present bike
> 
> 
> ...












what type of rims are these?? i bought them from a guy and put them on my bike??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

look like wongs


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:27 PM~9920172
> *look like wongs
> *


i was with my cousin and there was this guy partin out his bike and i liked his rims so i bought them but didnt kno what type they were he said they were hard to find :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:30 PM~9920201
> *i was with my cousin and there was this guy partin out his bike and i liked his rims so i bought them but didnt kno what type they were he said they were hard to find :dunno:
> *


yes sir. thats why I sent ya a pm.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:31 PM~9920216
> *yes sir. thats why I sent ya a pm.
> *


replied :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 09:27 PM~9920172
> *look like wongs
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:32 PM~9920227
> *replied :biggrin:
> *


No bullshit offers lil homie. I come with the heat :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:biggrin: shpould i sell'em??what ya'll think??


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 11 2008, 08:32 PM~9920229
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:37 PM~9920280
> *  :biggrin: shpould i sell'em??what ya'll think??
> *


depends on the styl and them of your bike. Do they go with your bike?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:37 PM~9920276
> *No bullshit offers lil homie. I come with the heat :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:38 PM~9920294
> *depends on the styl and them of your bike. Do they go with your bike?
> *


i dont think they do :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:40 PM~9920307
> *i dont think they do :0
> *


well pm me back.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:40 PM~9920312
> *well pm me back.
> *


  i first got to find out the type dont want ppl to think they are gettin ripped off  and juangotti ill find out with my cousin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:42 PM~9920326
> * i first got to find out the type dont want ppl to think they are gettin ripped off  and juangotti ill find out with my cousin :biggrin:
> *


Are they his?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:43 PM~9920338
> *Are they his?
> *


no but he helped me pay for them i should just do a sneaky sell behind his back :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:44 PM~9920344
> *no but he helped me pay for them i should just do a sneaky sell behind his back :biggrin:
> *


ok if you do decide to sell them. hit me up and I will get them off you. I think they will go good on deep brown.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:45 PM~9920355
> *ok if you do decide to sell them. hit me up and I will get them off you. I think they will go good on deep brown.
> *


  ive already been getting offers for them but gotta discuss with my cousin and ill try and post more pics tommorow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920392
> * ive already been getting offers for them but gotta discuss with my cousin and ill try and post more pics tommorow
> *


am I first on the list or has people side swipped me.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:52 PM~9920405
> *am I first on the list or has people side swipped me.
> *


not sure here is anotha pic any1 kno other offers i got like custom frames and parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im bout to crash. hit me up if you sell em. I am not gonna beg you or offer you an insane amount of money for them lmk cool.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:58 PM~9920448
> *im bout to crash. hit me up if you sell em. I am not gonna beg you or offer you an insane amount of money for them lmk cool.
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 08:55 PM~9920432
> *not sure here is anotha pic any1 kno other offers i got like custom frames and parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: my cousin is retarded!! he says peeps who are interested in the rims post or PM me offers and in a short period of time post up the offers and let the lil peeps vote :roflmao: what ya'll think good idea??







P.S bike is for sale!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

like i siad I aint playing no games. how old is your cousin? either for sale or not.?? yall confusing me.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 09:08 PM~9920519
> *like i siad I aint playing no games. how old is your cousin? either for sale or not.?? yall confusing me.
> *


my cousin is 16. yea the rims and bike is for sale but he said with the offers i get ill let the layitlow peeps see whats good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 10:09 PM~9920532
> *my cousin is 16. yea the rims and bike is for sale but he said with the offers i get ill let the layitlow peeps see whats good
> *


so no to my offer???


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

i didnt say that for the rims i got alot of offers already but their b.s offers u and lowriderwiz put up good offers but i will want to see layitlow peeps say


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 10:16 PM~9920577
> *i didnt say that for the rims i got alot of offers already but their b.s offers u and lowriderwiz put up good offers but i will want to see layitlow peeps say
> *


pm sent. last offer


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 09:18 PM~9920593
> *pm sent. last offer
> *


i think the rims are sold now...ill find out bro thats a hefty price ill get back 2 u as soon as i tlk 2 him is dat koo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 11 2008, 10:21 PM~9920622
> *i think the rims are sold now...ill find out bro thats a hefty price ill get back 2 u as soon as i tlk 2 him is dat koo
> *


If there real with out missing spokes dents dings minimal rust. I will buy them.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 09:25 PM~9920653
> *If there real with out missing spokes dents dings minimal rust. I will buy them.
> *


there real.. no rust or anything bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never mind not what im looking for


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 09:34 PM~9920748
> *never mind not what im looking for
> *


----------

